# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Tjedan dojenja u Čakovcu i Varaždinu

## Poslid

*U subotu 29.9.2012. u Čakovcu i Varaždinu organizirati ćemo štandove povodom Tjedna dojenja 2012.

Čakovec, Trg Republike, 9:00-12:00 
Varaždin, Trg Slobode, 9:00-12:00 

Veselimo se Vašem dolasku*

----------

